# What are my undertones??



## SamBam (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to color my hair to a Carmel color and bought a box a few days ago, it's a warm shade of carmel but then I forgot if my undertones are warm or cool....Well I looked through so many sites online and I'm pretty sure my undertones are cool...My hair is a dark brown, my skin is pale, my eyes are brown and they tend to have a green tint to them more than a gold tint, silver looks better on me than gold and from what I've read that all points to me having cool undertones.

BUT I'm still confused since this one make up artist told me I have a pinkish-peach skin tone and it says on some sites that if you have peach undertones you have a warm complexion






I know they also determine skin tones according to veins but I'm not so sure if they are more blue or green...it looks to me like they're 50/50

Can anyone please help me figure out what my undertones are?

Oh yeah and the hair color I bought is from L'oreal Feria #72. if I do have cool undertones and that warm color won't look good on me is there another carmel color only in a cool shade?

Thanks!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 7, 2009)

It would be easier to help you if you posted a pic of yourself..


----------



## SamBam (Feb 7, 2009)

oh o.k sorry I should have thought about that before


----------



## horsienut (Feb 7, 2009)

You have coloring similar to mine and I am cool -

the best way to tell is to put certain color swatches next to your face in a mirror. If you have cool undertone, royal blue, burgundy, fushia/pink will look best. And the colors that make me look putrid are coral, peach and orange. In a nutshell, if your skin looks nice next to coral, orange or peach you are warm, and the other colors you are cool.

As far as the hair color goes, I looked up Feria #72 online to see the shade. It looks several shades lighter than your current color which means it's going to pull red (warm) and it looks orangy to begin with. My gut tells me it is going to turn out very red/orange, so if you determine you're a cool I would personally shy away from this shade. Remember, if you go more than 1 shade lighter the color will pull red as you lighten, so keep this in mind. You might get a color similar to caramel by using a lighter neutral brown (because it will pull a little red/orange as it lightens).


----------



## SamBam (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks, I think I'm defiantly a cool, I tend to we're blue and when I wear blue eyeliner it really compliments my skin tone.

I just got back from the store, I was looking at different hair colors and got a medium ash blonde color that washes out after a few washes. I'm not trying to go blonde but if I got a light brown it would turn out light brown. I still would like a caramel color but your right, it would just look orange...


----------



## chandrika (Feb 8, 2009)

If there is any hint of red tones in your skin, which peachy does have kind of red tones, then cool colors work best.

Mind you, you can also buy this kind of green toned make up base, that neutralises any reddish tint in the skin under a beige toned foundation.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 8, 2009)

Definetly cool


----------

